# My first time in the pulpit.



## raekwon (Jan 5, 2009)

Alright, brothers and sisters . . . I stepped into the Sacred Desk tonight for the first time (well . . . it was actually a music stand, but anyway . . .)

I already posted this link over on the Prayer Board, but I thought this'd be a good spot for it as well. I'd appreciate some feedback/critique/whatever from Puritan Board-land.

Hope - A New Year's Message from 1 Peter 1


----------



## Herald (Jan 5, 2009)

Rae,

I listened for about 15 minutes. You did well. Much smoother than my first time! Your passage was manageable and for the period of time in which I listened, you did a good job presenting it.


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 5, 2009)

Great news to hear! God bless the results of this time and all your future endeavors.




How nervous where you?


----------



## raekwon (Jan 5, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> Great news to hear! God bless the results of this time and all your future endeavors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quite. But once I got into a flow, it was like I wasn't even up there.


----------



## Timothy William (Jan 5, 2009)

Am listening to the sermon now. You have a good speaking voice.


----------



## raekwon (Jan 5, 2009)

Timothy William said:


> Am listening to the sermon now. You have a good speaking voice.



Thanks. I listened to just a few seconds of it, and I was like "wait... I sound like THAT?"


----------



## Herald (Jan 5, 2009)

raekwon said:


> Timothy William said:
> 
> 
> > Am listening to the sermon now. You have a good speaking voice.
> ...



Rae, the first time I heard my preaching I vowed to remove the batteries from the wireless mic so I could remove the evidence. :LOL:


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jan 5, 2009)

raekwon said:


> Timothy William said:
> 
> 
> > Am listening to the sermon now. You have a good speaking voice.
> ...



uuuh, yes, you do... *sigh*

I'm just listening, you are a little nervous (hence the sighing/deep breathing) but amenable, straightforward and very listenable.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 5, 2009)

with Jonathan. Good job!

Always neat to hear the voices of fellow PB'ers.


----------



## Timothy William (Jan 5, 2009)

raekwon said:


> Timothy William said:
> 
> 
> > Am listening to the sermon now. You have a good speaking voice.
> ...



Finished listening; thanks, it was a good sermon, I needed a reminder to take sancification seriously. Too often I either don't care or just assume it will happen.

I quite literally hate the sound of my own voice, I can't stand to hear it played back to me in any context.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 5, 2009)

raekwon said:


> Timothy William said:
> 
> 
> > Am listening to the sermon now. You have a good speaking voice.
> ...



I have that same response every time I hear a recording of myself. Good job, by the way. Especially for your first time.


----------



## APuritansMind (Jan 6, 2009)

Rae,

I listened to your sermon yesterday evening. As stated above by others, you have a very nice voice. I think you did a fine job and I was blessed by your message. Actually, I'm in the middle of a bible study on 1 Peter, so I especially liked your treatment of that passage in chapter 1. Thanks for posting sermon #1 - eagerly looking forward to sermon #2!


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 6, 2009)

I heard your sermon yesterday and I really think you did well, like someone above said you were a bit nervous but of course, I would really be afraid I you were not afraid even a little bit.
so that is an A (is that not your grade system?)


----------



## raekwon (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for the encouragement and critique, guys. I felt pretty good about it afterward, and received lots of affirmation from folks after church, but still . . . wanted to get your thoughts as well. 

Glad it was helpful for some of you, too!


----------



## AThornquist (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm listening now...
I'm a brutal critic, so I'll be sure to let you know what I think.


----------



## raekwon (Jan 7, 2009)

athornquist said:


> i'm listening now...
> I'm a brutal critic, so i'll be sure to let you know what i think.



bring it!


----------



## AThornquist (Jan 7, 2009)

Well, let me be chronological with my disappointments: 
1) No introduction music; Bach, Beethoven, or Shai Linne would have been fine.
2) ...

 Actually, you did a great job. God in His providence...wow. I actually really needed to hear that brother; thank you.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Jan 14, 2009)

Ya gotta love a sermon which makes reference to Sam Cooke!


----------

